# My 5 Gallon Tank Setup



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi everyone! This is my first post on this site. I've read a ton of the posts here, which greatly helped me order all the stuff for my betta (which I plan to picking up soon after Christmas). I just wanted to share what I have put together so far and ask if there is anything else I should get (besides decorations and substrate).

Food:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00176BAZK/ref=ox_ya_os_product

Filter:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000260FVG/ref=ox_ya_os_product

Heater:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00106X8QG/ref=ox_ya_os_product

Thermometer:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002AQITK/ref=ox_ya_os_product

Tank:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5-gal-Tank-Aquarium-Kit-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/14660258

And I also got some of this for gravel vacuuming/siphoning (I'm going to use the DIY guide and attach the top part of a water bottle for the end to suck up gunk)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002563MM/ref=ox_ya_os_product

I also got this to use for the water:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002563HM/ref=ox_ya_os_product

Which reminds me of a question about the water. Is it ok to fill up a bucket (probably a 2-3 gallon) with the water and put the water conditioner in it, and then put it in the tank? The guide I read said to put the water in the tank and then put in the conditioner, so does it really matter?

Anyways, I just wanted to get everyone's feedback on my (soon to be) setup and see if there is anything else I should get. I was planning on picking up some bloodworms and tank decorations at petco when I go to buy my betta, and I believe I should look for a few plants (silk!) and a cave-like, smooth structure.

Thanks for the feedback and creating such a great community for starting fish-keepers like myself! 

P.S. How exactly do you pronounce "betta?" Is it like "BEE - TAH" or "BAY - TAH?" :-?


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi, AA! I'm pretty new here too - welcome from a fellow newbie. 

I ordered that very same tank, heater and thermometer! The tank comes with a filter, though, so you might want to hold off on that.

As for conditioner...I always mix my water in a jug, then pour it into the tank. Doesn't matter, so long as the conditioner makes it into the water. 

I don't know if it's correct, but I've always pronounced it "Bay-ta."


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Well hey there  I got the other filter as my main filter (since it has the sponge for cycling), and will likely use the filter that comes with the tank for my 2.5 gal tank I've had empty in the basement forever. I'm going to use the 2.5 gal tank for when I'm home from college on breaks and such, but the 5 gallon should be the main tank at school. 

I'm excited to see the tank, cool you got the same stuff  I also read that it's a good idea to keep the heater's top above the water line to prevent an oil-like slick. Has that been your experience? I'll probably do that since I'm paranoid anyways lol.


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm still waiting for mine to show up (should be here tomorrow), but I read the same thing about the heater. I'm with you - better safe than sorry!

Good point on the filter - I wonder how it will fit with the tank's hood. Let me know when you get yours set up, okay?


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Sure thing, I'll update this post with pictures and such once I get everything and set up!


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds good!


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Also, should I get some test strips? I don't really feel like spending another $20+ for the liquid one I found, and am mostly concerned with the initial and first few water changes.


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't have any experience with test strips; the two bettas I have now are my first fish since I was in high school (more years ago than I care to admit  ), and I went with the liquid kit when I bough my initial supplies. I've heard mixed reviews about the strips. Hopefully someone more experienced will come along and have a better answer for you.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

Strips aren't as accurate as the liquid kits. And it works out to be the same price, if you buy all the strips separately. Like, the ammonia, nitrites, nitrates etc end up working out to about the same as just buying the API master test kit (liquid). I bought the strips and realized that they really aren't as accurate. The liquid kits go to like the 0.1ppm, where the strips go to 1ppm. 

You really only need the test kit if you plan on cycling your tank. Which I would do, if you are using a 5 gallon, otherwise you'll have to do 100% water changes, which can be bad on the back after a while lol.


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

I broke down and bought the full test kit from amazon. I also ordered some decorations for the tank:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FNMB6S/ref=oh_o01_s00_i00_details

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0032G6XK0/ref=oh_o01_s00_i01_details

So all I think I'll need at the pet store is the substrate and my new fish 
Kind of ironic I've spent so much for a $5 fish


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL, I know the feeling! I started out with a 2.5 gallon tank for my first betta, then saw a second betta I just HAD to have. So I ordered the 5 gal, which will be a divided tank for both boys, with the 2.5 staying around as a hospital/QT tank. But of course when I ordered the 5, I had to find more decorations for it. These two 5-dollar fish are getting pretty pricey.


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

angiessa said:


> Hi, AA! I'm pretty new here too - welcome from a fellow newbie.
> 
> I ordered that very same tank, heater and thermometer! The tank comes with a filter, though, so you might want to hold off on that.
> 
> ...


Since you ordered the same tank as me, how much substrate do you think I should get? I'm not familiar with aquariums enough to have any idea ;-)


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

I kinda guessed at mine based on what's in my 2.5 gallon now. I have one 5-lb. bag in the 2.5 gallon, which gives me about a 3-4 inch layer. So I got a second 5-lb. bag to add to that when the 5 gallon tank comes. If you like a thinner layer of gravel, though, you might stretch a 5-lb. bag -- would probably get about a two-inch layer.


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Awesome thanks for the information! When I go to petco I'll be sure to get something around 5 lbs. or more


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

Not a problem!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Well sound like you are going down the right path with preplanning. As for the gravel unless you are going to get live plants you shouldn't need that much gravel. And i would recommend putting the conditioner in the bucket then putting the water in the tank.


----------



## thejapanesezombie (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Looks like you're getting yourself set up nicely! 

Don't forget a liquid test kit (they're very imporant), and decor to give your little guy places to hide behind. 

Another suggestion, one thats actually helped me a lot, (it's not needed but it's nice to have) is a timer for your light  (they're pretty cheap at your local hardware store if you can nab one) establishing a consistant night and day cycle is important too~ Especially if you have limited daylight during the winter season!


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks again for all the great responses! I got this test kit:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000255NCI/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details

And I got these decorations (if tank seems sparse after putting them in I might get a few more)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0032G6XK0/ref=oh_o01_s00_i01_details

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FNMB6S/ref=oh_o01_s00_i00_details

I should be getting my betta next Monday, so I'll be sure to post pictures of my setup once I get it all together!


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I just want to recommend care with decorations. You need to make sure that rough/sharp edges or surfaces won't snag those lovely long fins. Silk or live plants are best. 

In the USA most people seem to pronounce it Bay-tah, which I think is really wierd (after all, it has two ts!). Here it's pronouced bet-tah.


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter (Dec 20, 2011)

I got it all set up today! I grabbed another plant at petco after I picked out my new buddy :3

Now I just need suggestions for some names! I made another post here (http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=927405#post927405)

Here's the tank I have set up (again, I have 2 more plants and a decoration coming tomorrow)!

Any name suggestions?


----------



## debiamm (Oct 25, 2011)

wow, looks very nice !

Congrats!


----------

